# My Ford Fair Pictures 2013



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Better late then never!

Here are some of my Ford Fair 2013 pictures





































































Brian


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Some nice duff there, fav ... The blue mk1 fiesta then that v10 sierra. Thanks for posting


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Some lovely cars there, you can't beat a bit of old skool Ford IMO.

BTW, the car in the 4th picture looks like it's about to eat that child


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving the orange MK2 Escort :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post, some cracking cars there.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Love some of those cars, one or two not to my taste, spoilt by silly things, but that certainly doesn't detract from the thread!!:thumb:

Love the RS in the first pics, hate the wheel nuts!! :wave:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Porn ! Awesome cheers for posting


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing pix mate ! Some nice ride it there fella !


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome cars :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to get into the ford scene and sod VW off!
All of those are stunning.
But why are fords now copying to VW scene scene in terms of tyre stretching?


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

love that brown and purple focus


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wingnuts said:


> love that brown and purple focus


with you on that it shouldnt work but its awesome


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous photos some awsome cars!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

brilliant photos


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Looked like a good day :thumb: thank you for sharing


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Brown RS looked really nice. Great selection of fords thanks for sharing.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Some lovely cars, the Fiesta's take me back to my youth. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

awesome pics there! looked a great show, do love old fords, such great character about them :thumb:


----------

